# My Classic Old Frills



## RamseyRingnecks

Just a quick intro.

This is my breeding cock, Glasgow, a blue lace satinette.

He's a beautifully built pigeon whose only real fault is mismarking. Color has bled over into his chest and one muff.

Recently, we've discovered that he's split for Brown and Bar.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

This is Glas's mate, Rosequartz.

She is an Ash Red Lace Satinette with excellent markings on her wing shield and tail with little, if any, bleed over into into areas that should be white and a beautiful, even frill.
Her muffs are short and her crest kinda shells out when she's resting and she will not under any circumstances station. >v<

Both birds good points balance the other's faults, and they have thrown me some beautiful babies.

Just waiting on that perfect squeaker that has all of their good points with minimal faults.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

This is my keep back, thus far, their 12 week old first hatch of clutch 5.

She is a gorgeous, typey little blue lace satinette with a beautifully symetrical if short frill, a nice round head, short beak, needlepoint peak crest, and decent muffs.

Unfortunately, she inherited her father's color spillage, but color is easier to fix than structure, and of all his offspring thusfar, her's is the best.


----------



## cwebster

What beautiful birds!


----------



## Chuck K

*Satinettes*

Those are some nice looking birds Ramsey. I like the Frills. I have a couple of them but they aren't in the same league with those.


----------



## pigeon-lover0

Oh my lord. Stop making me drool. Lol. Wow you must be proud to home such gorgeous birds!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Chuck K said:


> Those are some nice looking birds Ramsey. I like the Frills. I have a couple of them but they aren't in the same league with those.


Wow, thanks, Chuck! ^///v///^

I picked them out at the NYBS last year.

Not gonna be able to make this one, unfortunately, but there's always next year. ^v^


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Oh my lord. Stop making me drool. Lol. Wow you must be proud to home such gorgeous birds!


Wait until you see my Lucerne Gold Collars~


----------



## pigeon-lover0

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Wait until you see my Lucerne Gold Collars~


Omg please please PLEASE show me.... They are my dream birds lol


----------



## kiddy

Indeed very very beautiful birds. Thanks to share.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Omg please please PLEASE show me.... They are my dream birds lol


I've been trying, but there is an upload error.

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Here's an update of that pretty blue, bound for the Twin Cities show in Columbus Ga on the 12th of December.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Here is the oldest of clutch 6, a gorgeous brown bar satinette hen. Nice overall, though her frill is lacking and her face is on the long side.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

THIS is the little girl that's made keep back of the year thus far. 

Yeah, I know, she's got some mismarking, but she's over all the nicest structured bird yet with the most perfectly even frill of any squeak Glas and Rose have ever thrown.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

And finally, their current youngest at two weeks of age. ^v^

A tiny ash red lace satinette cock.


----------



## wyllm

Nice lacing. Are you a member of the National Old Frill Club and do you plan to attend the all breeds show in Anniston, AL on 11/28?


----------



## jak2002003

Can this breed raise its own squabs, or do they have to be fostered out?


----------



## cwebster

Am envious of your frills. They are lovely!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

wyllm said:


> Nice lacing. Are you a member of the National Old Frill Club and do you plan to attend the all breeds show in Anniston, AL on 11/28?


Oh my lord, I didn't even see these, I'm so sorry!

I became a member just this year, but the Anniston show is too close to the Carolina show to make.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

jak2002003 said:


> Can this breed raise its own squabs, or do they have to be fostered out?


The breed standard is very firm on this particular issue: 

BEAK: Medium short in length, substantial/thick, blending into the forehead in a smooth, uninterrupted curve. Flesh colored in Satinettes, flesh to horn to black in Blondinettes, depending upon the variety. Wattle small and smooth. Classic Old Frills can feed their young and do not need feeders. 

The Classic is a return to form of the breed commissioned by the Turkish Sultans, from which the Turbit, Orriental frill, and Modern frill descend.

The beak should never be allowed to get so shor and stylized that the birds cannot feed their own young.

Birds who, for what ever reason, cannot or will not feed their own are considered cull worthy. (I prefer to remove birds from the gene pool by selling them as pets with a strict no breeding contract.)


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

cwebster said:


> Am envious of your frills. They are lovely!


Awwww, thank you!

You should see this year's! I have a few mismarks, but the structure is amazing!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

This is my beautiful Brown Lace cock from Dryden lofts, Metin.

He is the BEST investment I have ever made in a stud bird! 

Fantastic markings. Excellent stance. needle point crest

His frill could be more than a zipped up bowtie, but it's at least an even zipped up bowtie. XD


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

This is my breeding hen, Nuray, blue lace daughter of Glasgow and Rosequartz.

Her lacing is a little messy, and she's over marked in the legs and chest, but she's beautifully structured with a nice even frill, thick, luxurious muffs, and a lovely crest.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Look how Nuray's brother, Plushy, turned out!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Metin and Ray's Son from clutch 2.

Mismaked around his eye, but a big, beautiful cock.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

This is their son from the second clutch.

My keep back this year, most likely. 4 months old today and molting, but look how crisp and clean he is! Metin and Nuray REALLY improved eachother in this boy!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Their little daughter from the third clutch.

I'll be taking updates of her tomorrow.

She will be representing us at the NYBS this year. ^v^


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Y'all, they threw me some NICE little girls this year!

Their daughter from clutch 4 will represent us at the Carolina Pigeon Club show in Novemeber.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Their son from Clutch 4 is mismarked around both eyes and his wings are pretty badly undermarked, but he's structurally nice. XD


----------



## Skyeking

*OH my...they are SO lovely and I love their names too! Metin is quite a looker and Nuray is quite precious.

Plushy looks incredible!*


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Depending on how well and soon she feathers out, the older of their most recent daughters may get to represent us at the Twin Cities show in December.


----------



## Skyeking

*another little cutie! *


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

THIS peep is the other reason Metin is the best breeder investment I've ever made.

She hatched when my AC died. For the first week of her life, the house stayed around 95f. Her big sister, being the more active and demanding, got fed sooner and this one stayed pretty small because mom and dad had crops full of of water by the time they got to her.

But Metin did not once neglect to feed her. 

And now that it's fixed and temps are normal, she is catching up and has already learned to self feed.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks

Skyeking said:


> *OH my...they are SO lovely and I love their names too! Metin is quite a looker and Nuray is quite precious.
> 
> Plushy looks incredible!*


Thank you!

Metin and Nuray are Turkish names meaning Tough and Radiant Moon, respectively.

Plushy's full name is Poorly Made Plush Toy, because he used to sleep on the floor in a pile of loose limbs when he was a peeper, and he didn't even look like a real bird! XD

Nuray is funny. She and I developed a close bond when she was young and now that she has husband and children, she's never sure if she wants to chase me away or give me kisses.

My right shoulder belonged to her before she was paired up and she'd do the vibrating purry-growl if any one dared try to ride on her royal palanquin!

She is Royalty, and would thank me to address her as such!


----------



## cwebster

Gorgeous birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jak2002003

Thanks for your reply. I was thinking about keeping this breed as its very attractive and cute looking, but I was put off by someone telling me they could not feed their young. I am glad you cleared that up for me!

Two more last questions if you don't mind.......

1. Are these birds basically the same as Old German Owls, only with the different patterning on their wings? From photos they look similar.

I also like the German Owls and would like a mixed coop (but selecting pairs to cage breed, so not to allow them to randomly cross breed.

2. Are these birds good flyers? I don't want to home them.. but would like to see them flying around in the air in a group around my house a few times, I think their white colouring and the colours on the wings would love lovely against the sky.

Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Nuray is funny. She and I developed a close bond when she was young and now that she has husband and children, she's never sure if she wants to chase me away or give me kisses.
> 
> My right shoulder belonged to her before she was paired up and she'd do the vibrating purry-growl if any one dared try to ride on her royal palanquin!
> 
> She is Royalty, and would thank me to address her as such!


*I can appreciate that you are so loving to these birds, they do have the sweetest personalities. Nuray is a little diva, isn't she? ...and rightly so...she is a beauty! *


----------

